

Tell HN: Another Facebook privacy bug - dzlobin

I just noticed that Facebook is showing activity on my feed from people who have not yet accepted ( or denied) my friend request. Take a look at these screenshots<p>http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1877402/feed.png<p>That's from my feed, you can see that I have full access to that photo album.<p>http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1877402/m.png<p>If I go to this person's actual profile, I cannot click on anything or see any photos at all.<p>Has anyone else seen this?
======
coryl
Hah, nice find. I've seen bits of data like "Pending_friend is now friends
with stranger_1" but not access to photos.

------
pasbesoin
You probably should have blurred the names in her "Friends" box, as well, in
m.png .

Hmm... and since liking profiles are now linked from liked items pages (or
whatever they're called), her Likes and Interests as well. If an item doesn't
have too many... Likers(?), a few page refreshes might make hers one of the
six profiles displayed on the page, probably recognizable between the first
name and the profile picture (despite blurring of the faces in it).

~~~
dzlobin
I'm not sure why I even blurred it, I don't care one bit.

